# MY 2005 Change Points Updated for American allroads



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

2004 Audi allroad quattro 2.7 T / 4.2
Warning Triangle removed (early 2005 may come equipped with triangle)
Telematics no longer available
Black fender panels discontinued
Full body paint available 
DVD Navigation will replace previous navigation system


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: MY 2005 Change Points Updated for American allroads ([email protected])*

why would the stop putting the triangle in? 
not like i've ever used it.. but.. kidna seems like a cool feature


----------

